# Got a new toy



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

As a graduation present to myself for all my hard work to get through nursing school I went out and bought a harley!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

That's a nice softail man. Can't wait till I can get another one 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome, a Harley is on my wish list but I'll keep puttin on my old shadow fer now.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

NICE! - great lookin' ride man! Killer stance & the over-all styling really flows together nicely. 


Congrats on graduating as well!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations on graduating. Its no small feat. That Harley is saaweeeet!! I love the bobber look. That first pic is awesome. Enjoy your new profession and that super nice ride.

----that is all---


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ThaMule said:


> As a graduation present to myself for all my hard work to get through nursing school I went out and bought a harley!


That's a sweet Harley. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*that a real nice bike*


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats a sweet ride man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! & congrats


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I like your taste !! Sweet ride


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice ride and watch out for the retards out on the road.


----------

